# Piano - In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

Here, a short composition for piano :


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fin-the-land-of-the-blind-the-one-eyed-man-is-king-piano-version

What do you think ?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The chord changes are nice. I think the melody could be stronger. It sort of sounds like accompaniment to the chords.


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> The chord changes are nice. I think the melody could be stronger. It sort of sounds like accompaniment to the chords.


You're right in the second part ; it was melody vs harmony  Thanks !!


----------

